# Someone please post their /etc/host.conf file.

## jrks518

r8169 is the module for my integrated network card.  I had my computer working until about a month ago, when I accidentally reverted a bunch of config files to their defaults and blindly messed with my kernel trying to fix the problem.  I think what may have happened is that I modularized (is that a word?) or enabled things that weren't enabled before, and that they conflict with the r8169 module.  I get a bunch of errors when Gentoo boots, like

```
* Starting cupsd

* Setting DNS domainname to homenetwork

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

     "portmap" was not started

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

     "famd" was not started

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

     "netmount" was not started

* Starting vixie-cron

* Setting up xdm

* Starting local

/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command 'mdns off'
```

which I think stems from the problems with the r8169 module.  The "bad command 'mnds off' thing pops up frequently, including when I make the modules after doing make menuconfig.  This happens whether it's set as 'mdns on' or 'mnds off'. 

dmesg shows the following:

```
#dmesg

blah blah blah

r8169: disagrees with blah blah blah (a bunch of things it disagrees with)

r8169: unknown symbol blah blah blah (a bunch of these too)

```

If the specific things it disagrees with are important, let me know and I will  retype them here.

I want to know how to get rid of these errors.  I've tried recompiling the kernel several times over the last month (the computer has been nonfunctional since about December 20, 2004) but still get the same errors and the system is still unstable.  I don't care about having to rebuild a kernel, I would like to get rid of all traces of whatever is causing these problems.

Thank you.

----------

## ikaro

can you post your /etc/host.conf file ?

which application owns it ? looks like its misconfigured, but im just guessing.

----------

## jrks518

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> can you post your /etc/host.conf file ?
> 
> which application owns it ? looks like its misconfigured, but im just guessing.

 

I don't understand your question about which application owns it, but here is my /etc/host.conf file.

```
 /etc/host.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.3.4/host.conf,v 1.2 2004/11/24 05:31:58 vapier Exp $

# The  file /etc/host.conf contains configuration information specific to

# the resolver library.  It should contain one configuration keyword  per

# line,  followed by appropriate configuration information.  The keywords

# recognized are order, trim, mdns, multi, nospoof, spoof, and reorder.

# This keyword specifies how host lookups are to be performed. It

# should be followed by one or more lookup methods, separated by

# commas.  Valid methods are bind, hosts, and nis.

#

order hosts, bind

# Valid values are on and off. If set to on, the resolv+ library treats

# the .local top level domain as link-local domain and sends multicast

# DNS requests to the multicast address 224.0.0.251 port 5353 instead

# of normal DNS requests. If you already use the .local domain in your

# nameserver configuration you will have to switch this option off.

#

mdns on

# Valid  values are on and off.  If set to on, the resolv+ library

# will return all valid addresses for a host that appears  in  the

# /etc/hosts  file,  instead  of  only  the first.  This is off by

# default, as it may cause a substantial performance loss at sites

# with large hosts files.

#

multi off

```

----------

## jrks518

Bump.

----------

## TerminalAddict

can you post the "disagrees"

----------

## jrks518

 *TerminalAddict wrote:*   

> can you post the "disagrees"

 

Errors captured from dmesg:

```
Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

r8169: Unknown symbol per_cpu__softnet_data

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol eth_type_trans

r8169: Unknown symbol eth_type_trans

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol skb_over_panic

r8169: Unknown symbol skb_over_panic

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

r8169: Unknown symbol free_netdev

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_skb

r8169: Unknown symbol alloc_skb

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol netif_rx

r8169: Unknown symbol netif_rx

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol __netdev_watchdog_up

r8169: Unknown symbol __netdev_watchdog_up

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol linkwatch_fire_event

r8169: Unknown symbol linkwatch_fire_event

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol skb_pad

r8169: Unknown symbol skb_pad

r8169: disagrees about version of symbol __kfree_skb

r8169: Unknown symbol __kfree_skb

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

libata version 1.02 loaded.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:58:17 PDT 2004

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-2 extents:1

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device ffffffff80531520(lo)

```

----------

## jrks518

Bump.  At a loss.

----------

## TerminalAddict

well over the weekend I installed an 8169 in my 2.6 kernel system without any errors (modprobe r8169), and also in my 2.4.27 system without errors (modprobe r8169) 

Both kernels have been compiled using gen-kernel, both use r8169 as a module not in built.

I guess I would try make modules again.

perhaps your kernel and your modules are out of sync ???

not really sure .. just grasping at straws  :Smile: 

----------

## jrks518

Thank you for your suggestions.  I have remade modules several times.  A problem that keeps cropping up (I don't know how important) is the "/etc/host.conf bad command line 24..." (see above).  It appeared in the middle of the list of modules as I was remaking them (I think around when the computer was trying to check hostname, etc.).  So I need help restoring my /etc/host.conf file.  Can someone else post their host.conf file so I can see what mine should look like?

Thanks for any and all assistance.

----------

## jrks518

Getting unlost from the shuffle.

(Bump.)

----------

## jrks518

I'd even be satisfied if I only got someone's /etc/host.conf file, because at least that's a start.  I do need help.

(Bump.)

----------

## jrks518

Bump.

----------

## gentsquash

jrks518, my system does not have an  "/etc/host.conf".  

(Possibly true for other folks, explaining the dearth of replies.)

You may be able to find out what pkg installed it, answering

 *ikaro wrote:*   

> which application owns it ?

 

by means of

```
qpkg -f   /etc/host.conf
```

In any case, I did find

"/usr/portage/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.3.4/host.conf" OMSystem.

Here is its contents:

```

# /etc/host.conf:

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-libs/glibc/files/2.3.4/host.conf,v 1.2 2004/11/24 05:31:58 vapier Exp $

# The  file /etc/host.conf contains configuration information specific to

# the resolver library.  It should contain one configuration keyword  per

# line,  followed by appropriate configuration information.  The keywords

# recognized are order, trim, mdns, multi, nospoof, spoof, and reorder.

# This keyword specifies how host lookups are to be performed. It

# should be followed by one or more lookup methods, separated by

# commas.  Valid methods are bind, hosts, and nis.

#

order hosts, bind

# Valid values are on and off. If set to on, the resolv+ library treats

# the .local top level domain as link-local domain and sends multicast

# DNS requests to the multicast address 224.0.0.251 port 5353 instead

# of normal DNS requests. If you already use the .local domain in your

# nameserver configuration you will have to switch this option off.

#

mdns off

# Valid  values are on and off.  If set to on, the resolv+ library

# will return all valid addresses for a host that appears  in  the

# /etc/hosts  file,  instead  of  only  the first.  This is off by

# default, as it may cause a substantial performance loss at sites

# with large hosts files.

#

multi off
```

----------

## gentsquash

Did the "/etc/host.conf" that I posted help you?  Is there more

to do, or is your problem solved?

----------

## Satori80

[EDIT: snipped usless garbage]

the command 'info host.conf' should tell you all you need to know about it.

----------

## gentsquash

As Satori80 shows, the stand-alone Info reader will find the

"host.conf", which is a man-page.  To my knowledge, the info

reader in Emacs doesn't find man pages, so inside of Emacs you'd

want to run 

```
M-x   man 
```

and give host.conf as argument.

----------

## SerfurJ

i had the same error message

```
/etc/host.conf: line 24: bad command 'mdns off'
```

i just commented out "mdns off" and i no longer get it.  i don't know if that will have any adverse effects.  i haven't noticed any so far.

----------

